# Licking feet



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Licking feet does not always indicate an allergy, it could be a bacterial or yeast infection among other things. I have read you can try dipping his feet in a solution of vinegar and hydrogen peroxide. It can't be sprayed on, it must be dipped, and do not rinse, let it dry. I have never tried it and I don't know if there would be any adverse reactions but you may want to look into it.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you! I will look into that. There aren't open sores or an odor to his feet so I don't suspect an infection, but it could be.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I wish I could find the thing I read, but it mentioned the yeast often gets into the nail beds, thats why a spray won't work, it won't get to where the problem is. Of course this is only IF it is yeast of bacteria. I am having skin problems with my girl, off once again to the vet


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

My bubbles often licks one foot, the vet told me to put ear cleaner on it (vet solutions). It works for a few days and then she is right back at it. I just bought les poochs medicated as I heard people have had good luck with it, I have not used it yet.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

If you shave Kennedy's feet regularly you may want to back off and see if that helps. My Tpoo always licked her feet after they were freshly shaved, especially if anything shorter than a 10 blade was used. 

Regarding the yeast comment, the dampness and irritation from licking (even when barely visible to the eye) can greatly increase the growth of yeast and allow bacteria to enter the skin. It's a vicious cycle. Definitely worth treating with the vinegar dip like N2Mischief recommended even though you don't yet see signs of classic infection. 

Interesting about vet recommendation on the ear cleaner. Glad it is helping Oodlejpoodle's feet, but surprised vet hasn't prescribed something stronger since you are getting results but only temporary. Seems like the ear cleaner may have an anti-fungal and anti-yeast component to it, wonder why he wouldn't prescribe a prescription strength cream or do a skin culture.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Our poodle mix is a big licker. She's on a prescription allergy med, which helps. We also use bitter apple spray to deter her from licking herself bald.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

We had a dalmation. She licked her feet and lower legs until the hair was gone and she was red and raw. I eventually saw a pattern. She started it every August/Sept. We are in OH, so we have season changes. I will never know what seasonal thing caused it, but I was pretty sure it was something in the grass...dew was heavier at that time, those "no see 'ems" were out, or those chigger things. or a specific allergy to certain grasses at their fall, ready to go dormant stage...but it stopped by November/dec. Putting that liguid yellow stuff for hot spots, didn't work. She just licked it off. So maybe by observation you can start identifying some pattern for a clue.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Ciscley said:


> If you shave Kennedy's feet regularly you may want to back off and see if that helps. My Tpoo always licked her feet after they were freshly shaved, especially if anything shorter than a 10 blade was used.
> 
> Regarding the yeast comment, the dampness and irritation from licking (even when barely visible to the eye) can greatly increase the growth of yeast and allow bacteria to enter the skin. It's a vicious cycle. Definitely worth treating with the vinegar dip like N2Mischief recommended even though you don't yet see signs of classic infection.
> 
> Interesting about vet recommendation on the ear cleaner. Glad it is helping Oodlejpoodle's feet, but surprised vet hasn't prescribed something stronger since you are getting results but only temporary. Seems like the ear cleaner may have an anti-fungal and anti-yeast component to it, wonder why he wouldn't prescribe a prescription strength cream or do a skin culture.


 I do shave his feet each time I groom him. However, before I did my grooming test there was a month where his feet weren't shaved and he still licked.I have the Vet's Best brand ear cleaner, wonder if that would help.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

If/when you figure it out, let me know. Beau is a compulsive paw licker, and nothing we've tried works -- and we've pretty much tried everything. He does it every time he lays down; any or all paws will do. It's clearly a self-soothing behavior for Beau, but it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> If/when you figure it out, let me know. Beau is a compulsive paw licker, and nothing we've tried works -- and we've pretty much tried everything. He does it every time he lays down; any or all paws will do. It's clearly a self-soothing behavior for Beau, but it's driving me crazy!


I will! I'm going to try giving him melatonin first and see if the calming effects help his behavior (also using it for a few bald spots he has). If that doesn't work then next time I bathe him I will finish off with a vinegar/ peroxide soak on his feet and see if that makes a difference. I put Espree's hot spot foam on his feet and that does not seem to work at all.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Compulsive Licking, Biting, and Scratching in Dogs

Found this to be a good article on this and thought I would post. There could be a multitude of reasons.

Good luck.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aside from all the skin issues that poodles can have, it could be the teeth- Tangee was a member of the compulsive foot licker club until the day that she had her dental done - then it was OVER- so apparently it was because her teeth were bothering her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

His teeth do need a cleaning, but he has always licked them, even right after I had his teeth cleaned. However, I did the no anesthesia teeth cleaning since he has a heart murmur. They can't go under the gums without putting them under but they did scrape away the plaque and they were very white afterwards.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> His teeth do need a cleaning, but he has always licked them, even right after I had his teeth cleaned. However, I did the no anesthesia teeth cleaning since he has a heart murmur. They can't go under the gums without putting them under but they did scrape away the plaque and they were very white afterwards.


I am sorry to say then that you can't be sure that he doesn't have a problem - xray's revealed that Tangee had multiple infections, and all but 5 of her teeth were removed - you really can't know without the x-rays. Teaka, is not a foot licker, and had super clean teeth, but began jumping when she was eating so I knew that something was wrong - took her in for a dental and she had several chipped teeth and one that was fractured below the gum line and was infected - never would have known without the x-rays!

And by the way - you never really know with a heart murmur - Tangee has one, and underwent 3.5 hours of anesthesia to have all of those teeth removed. Recently she was coughing and went to the cardiologist and had an ultrasound, and they told me that her leak isn't as bad as a grade 3 might indicate - it sounds loud because the leak happens to flow right to the side of her chest where they listen for the murmur.

Anyhow, not saying that everyone whose dog licks their feet should run with them to the dentist, just put tooth problems into your list of things to consider - and if you do get the dental, makes sure that it includes x-rays!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I am sorry to say then that you can't be sure that he doesn't have a problem - xray's revealed that Tangee had multiple infections, and all but 5 of her teeth were removed - you really can't know without the x-rays. Teaka, is not a foot licker, and had super clean teeth, but began jumping when she was eating so I knew that something was wrong - took her in for a dental and she had several chipped teeth and one that was fractured below the gum line and was infected - never would have known without the x-rays!
> 
> And by the way - you never really know with a heart murmur - Tangee has one, and underwent 3.5 hours of anesthesia to have all of those teeth removed. Recently she was coughing and went to the cardiologist and had an ultrasound, and they told me that her leak isn't as bad as a grade 3 might indicate - it sounds loud because the leak happens to flow right to the side of her chest where they listen for the murmur.
> 
> Anyhow, not saying that everyone whose dog licks their feet should run with them to the dentist, just put tooth problems into your list of things to consider - and if you do get the dental, makes sure that it includes x-rays!


Thank you! That is good advice. I considered anesthesia once for him to have some surgery to help his enlarged prostate but they said I would have to go to a cardiologist first to get him looked over and have tests run. I couldn't afford it unfortunately. He seems healthy except for the foot licking and he does have stinky breath. I am working on that through diet and brushing his teeth.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm big on giving Chagall foot soaks to wash off allergens, irritants, pesticides, chemicals, etc. Here's what I do.

Giving Your Dog a Foot Bath - YouTube
How to Cure Itchy and Irritated Paws - YouTube


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I'm big on giving Chagall foot soaks to wash off allergens, irritants, pesticides, chemicals, etc. Here's what I do.
> 
> Giving Your Dog a Foot Bath - YouTube


Do you use iodine as described in the video? Doesn't it stain Chagall's poms?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I can answer the Betadine question! Misha has been itchy and I noticed some crust on her ear flaps right at the ends. Yesterday I took Betadine scrub and a toothbrush and scrubbed her ears with it. She has also been biting on her legs some so I "shampoo'd" her legs with the betadine. I did rinse and then washed her with tar and sulphur shampoo. No staining what-so-ever I am happy to report, and the itching is much improved.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> I'm big on giving Chagall foot soaks to wash off allergens, irritants, pesticides, chemicals, etc. Here's what I do.
> 
> Giving Your Dog a Foot Bath - YouTube
> How to Cure Itchy and Irritated Paws - YouTube


This looks like a good idea to do even if a dog doesn't lick. Smart! Do you think soaking in something else would work? I don't have iodine. Maybe warm saltwater, vinegar, or vinegar and peroxide? I have this mouthwash too... it has a lot of good ingredients in it and I was considering diluting it and putting it on his feet. Here is a link to the mouthwash, it is alcohol free: 

Nature's Answer PerioWash Alcohol-Free Mouthwash, Cinna Mint | drugstore.com

Also, thoughts on brushing this on his teeth after the regular Tropiclean toothpaste?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in responding, just saw your post!:embarrassed:



LEUllman said:


> Do you use iodine as described in the video? Doesn't it stain Chagall's poms?


_Yes_, I use the Povidone Iodine, diluted to almost ginger color. I keep a plastic sweater tub filled with enough solution to cover his knuckles in our back porch room. I have Chagall stand in it briefly before coming in the house. I don't have any problem with it staining his bracelets, which are already usually grass stained or mud dipped. (Or worse, we live in the country!) I shampoo his bracelets with Chris Christensen White on White Shampoo several times a month. (I keep him as clean and dazzling as I can manage out here in the woods. I am very vain about his appearance, _and_ he sleeps in our bed.)  I really think the paw disinfecting helps immensely. I have recommended it to friends whose dogs (Boston Terriers) are real paw suckers, it seems to provide them with relief. Oh, as an aside, the plastic foot soak tub Chagall uses _is _discolored from iodine! (Maybe _it_ needs a CC whitening shampoo, too?!) 

This is what I use. (Our neighbor has horses and shares his supply of Povidone with us, only fair since my poodle steps in_ his_ horses' leavings!!)
Horse Wound Care: 10% Povidone Topical Antiseptic Solution by Durvet


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Apologies to you Jamie for my delayed reply! This thread somehow went off my radar.:embarrassed2:



Jamie Hein said:


> This looks like a good idea to do even if a dog doesn't lick. Smart! Do you think soaking in something else would work?


In the second video I posted from Dr. Karen Becker, DVM, she recommends (as others have) also using 1/2 cup of vinegar per gallon of water, or even cooled chamomile or green tea. I hope you find something that helps!:clover:


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> How can I keep Kennedy from licking his feet? I've changed his food several times and now am using Nature's Variety raw food. I don't think its a food allergy, I think it may be more of a nervous habit. I've tried spraying them with bitter yuck spray, and he still licks them. Is there anything else I can put on his feet that would deter him or something I can do? I tell him no whenever I see him doing it. I've tried vet wrapping around his feet and he just licks around the vet wrap. I've also tried a natural bandage with spices in it and he didn't care about that either, just licked around it.
> Thanks



I think toys in general are more anxious than bigger dogs. My toy does this periodically to soothe himself if he is bored or hasn't had enough exercise. I always tell him no and give him a favorite toy to chew on instead. Or, I pick him up and give him lots of attention. It also helps to play ball with him or some activity that he likes to take his mind off and give him some exercise. Works for me and stops it before it becomes a sore.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy said:


> I think toys in general are more anxious than bigger dogs. My toy does this periodically to soothe himself if he is bored or hasn't had enough exercise. I always tell him no and give him a favorite toy to chew on instead. Or, I pick him up and give him lots of attention. It also helps to play ball with him or some activity that he likes to take his mind off and give him some exercise. Works for me and stops it before it becomes a sore.


It is true - Teaka will lick her feet if something physical is bothering her - could be her tummy or her ear, but I know that I have to figure out what is wrong if she licks her feet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I did a 50 50 vinegar and hydrogen peroxide soak yesterday but he still seems to lick so I dabbed my finger with clove oil because I know he hates the taste and put that on his feet but that was at night so I'm not sure if he still licked or not.


----------

